# Favourite sci-fi film



## Vera (Oct 3, 2000)

What's your favourite sci-fi film?

I like "Charly". It's a film from the year 1968, based on the short story Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes. Cliff Robertson won Oscar Award for Best Actor.

But it's almost impossible to pick only one film. I like also Stargate, Terminator, Planet of the Apes...


----------



## MythingLink (Oct 3, 2000)

You're right Vera.  It's difficult to pick favorites.  However I think if I had to list a few the list would start with 

The Day The Earth Stood Still
War of the Worlds (original)
Invasion From Mars

move on to

2001: A Space Odyssey
Bladerunner

more recently

The Matrix
Stargate (what else )
ID4
Terminator
Alien
The Fifth Element
Star Wars

Well the list does kind of go on, doesn't it?

Cheers,


----------



## Vera (Oct 4, 2000)

Oh, I forgot Bladerunner! I love that film too.


----------



## FarscapeX7 (Apr 8, 2001)

I like Star Trek: First Contact, Star Trek II, Star Trek VI, Star Wars, The Empire Strikes Back, Return of the Jedi, Episode I, Dune, and Starship Troopers. It's very hard for me to choose just one, as you can tell.


----------



## Krystal (Apr 8, 2001)

Well, my favorite have to be Stargate.  But also like The Matrix, Star Trek movies, Armageddon etc....

Krystal


----------



## FOX_UK (Apr 21, 2001)

:rolly2: How could you possibly pick just one.
My favs would be Star Wars, First contact, Matrix, X-files, The whole Alien series etc etc etc...............
I could go on all night.

 Fox


----------



## ray gower (Mar 29, 2002)

I think I would go for a few for my Desert Island Films:-

Quatermass and the Pit:  It wasn't a cinema film, but it dripped atmosphere. It had a lasting effect on me and at the time UXB's in London were not exactly uncommon.

20,000 Leagues under the Sea: Jules Verne classic, Rank style.

Star Wars:  Which showed Sci-Fi could be big.

Apollo 13:  Not exactly Sci-Fi perhaps, but pertinent.

Space Jam:  Enough said


----------



## rde (Mar 31, 2002)

Wow. You people have picked some terrible movies. However, as even mentioning their names would lead inevitably into a profanity-laden tirade, I'll forbear, and simply list a few of mine...
-A Matter of Life and Death.
-The Day the Earth Stood Still
-The Matrix
-Ghost in the Shell
-My Neighbour Totoro

and the best film ever made is...

Robocop


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

'Space Cowboys' for me as my favourite sci-fi film


----------



## marzipam (Jul 11, 2002)

Wow, it's way too hard to decide on a few SF films, never mind just one.   Lemme see.  Forbidden Planet and The Day the Earth Stood still for oldies, for newer ones - The Terminator, and Bladerunner.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 12, 2002)

Sci-fi in the whole can also be split into seperate categories aswell i.e Sci-fi/Horror


----------



## A_A (Jan 4, 2003)

Terminator 2 judgment day


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rde _
> *Wow. You people have picked some terrible movies. However, as even mentioning their names would lead inevitably into a profanity-laden tirade, I'll forbear, and simply list a few of mine...
> -A Matter of Life and Death.
> -The Day the Earth Stood Still*



I have always loved the Day the Earth Stood Still - a timeless classic, even though it is all about Cold War hysteria.  Yesterday I rewatched A Matter of Life and Death, I forgot how wonderful it is - I had also forgotten the strange england v america slant to the whole movie, that made me wonder what the atmosphere at the time (47 or 48) was really like between America and Britain.

Other favourites I have are:
*Back to the Future
Akira
The Abyss
Cube*

New additions would have to include *Minority Report* - I really loved that film!


----------



## Diamond9697 (Jan 6, 2003)

Wow...so many choices...well...Star Wars: The Empire Strikes Back and Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring would have to be my faves.


----------



## Brit Chick (Jan 30, 2003)

I am so glad I am not the only one who would list The Day the Earth Stood Still and A Matter of Life and Death.  I remember seeing both as a kid/teenager - my other fave from that era is This Island Earth - the guys with the white hair and big foreheads - you know - with the interrossitor machine

Can't forget the original War of the Worlds 

For the new stuff I am going for ID4, The Terminator films and Matrix

Can't wait for Daredevil - seen the trailers - looks really cool


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 19, 2016)

*Quatermass and the Pit* 1967.


----------



## cyprus7 (Oct 19, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> *Quatermass and the Pit* 1967.


This one was a Boxing Day treat for me to stay up and watch past midnight. A wonderful, 'atmosphere of evil' movie. Black and white made it even spookier.


----------



## JunkMonkey (Oct 20, 2016)

cyprus7 said:


> This one was a Boxing Day treat for me to stay up and watch past midnight. A wonderful, 'atmosphere of evil' movie. Black and white made it even spookier.



It was a colour film.  Did you only have a B&W telly?


----------



## cyprus7 (Oct 20, 2016)

JunkMonkey said:


> It was a colour film.  Did you only have a B&W telly?


Yes, I did. Forgot that part of the story. Thx.


----------



## Judderman (Oct 20, 2016)

Aliens, Alien and Terminator of course are fantastic. Despite dated effects Logan's Run and also Westworld have some great atmosphere. I'm hopeful for the remakes being good. Plus a shout out for a sci-fi parody - Spaceballs!


----------



## reiver33 (Oct 20, 2016)

If I had to choose just one then Bladerunner - the original, with voiceover. Went to see it twice the same day.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Oct 20, 2016)

FarscapeX7 said:


> I like Star Trek: First Contact, Star Trek II, Star Trek VI, Star Wars, The Empire Strikes Back, Return of the Jedi, Episode I, Dune, and Starship Troopers. It's very hard for me to choose just one, as you can tell.



StarShip Troopers is a fun one. My favorite sci-fi movie and likely favorite movie of all time is Jerome Bixby's The Man From Earth.


----------



## Stewart Hotston (Oct 20, 2016)

Primer. The only movie to get time travel right. Ever. (he says as a physicist)


----------



## Starbeast (Oct 21, 2016)

Vera said:


> What's your favourite sci-fi film?
> 
> I like "Charly". It's a film from the year 1968, based on the short story Flowers for Algernon by Daniel Keyes. Cliff Robertson won Oscar Award for Best Actor.



Wow. Fantastic film. I think about that movie, _Charly_, every once in a while. I saw it as a child, and it really made me think about Mentally Challenged people, and how people see them. I'll never forget that movie.

*Here's a few SCI-FI movies I really like. *(that haven't been mentioned yet - and are out of the ordinary)

Heave Metal
Godzilla vs the Smog Monster
Saturn 3
The Giant Spider Invasion
Horror Express
Beneath the Planet of the Apes
It Conquered the World
Galaxy of Terror
Split Second
The Returner
From Beyond
Invasion of the Saucer Men
Creation of the Humanoids
Infra-Man
The Giant Gila Monster
Light Years
Project A-KO: Uncivil Wars
Time After Time
Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster
Galaxy Quest
Daleks - Invasion Earth 2015 A.D.
Evil Brain From Outer Space
The Christmas Martian
Moonraker
The Three Stooges in Orbit


................ok. That's enough. I'll be here for days.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 21, 2016)

cyprus7 said:


> This one was a Boxing Day treat for me to stay up and watch past midnight. A wonderful, 'atmosphere of evil' movie. Black and white made it even spookier.



One of  the inspirations for X Files

Another film along similar lines  *X The Unknown  *1956  one  the best science ion hoer films ever made .


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 21, 2016)

Toss up between five.
*
BladeRunner (Director's Cut)* - the visuals and the music especially.
*Empire Strikes Back*  - sheer escapism 
*Aliens* - mixing horror and SF hardware in perfect harmony.
*Close Encounters...* -  Thought provoking
*Terminator II* - jaw-dropping sfx (still look decent 20 odd years on),and Arnie has never been better/badder!


----------

